# New Hd receiver announced at retailer conference.



## Sat Monkey

Has anyone heard of this new receiver?

Possibly to be named a VIP922?

Features to include a massive hard drive, built in sling box and a remote that makes an Apple Ipod jealous, having less buttons and a jog wheel like an Ipod.


Sounds great, cant wait to see one.

Regards to all
Monkey


----------



## AppliedAggression

which retailer conference was this announced? Sounds like massive features to be added and I can't see them adding all those on the current platform.


----------



## James Long

It will be less of a rumor when the conference is named and someone posts confirmed details. We've heard a lot of rumors over the years that did not come to market.

(My favorite rumor is the DISH whole house receiver that was like having a cable headend in your service entrance. Or is it the rumor that the 942s would work with MPEG4? Or is it the constant "new HD on Tuesday" rumor that starts every time DISH tweaks an uplink. Rumors can be fun ... but after being led down the garden path a few too many times I prefer fact based rumors.  )


----------



## P Smith

Scott disclosed the model as 722S in May; it will have 1TB disk, 2 OTA, Sling features and new remote with DVR's setup/config backup.


----------



## phrelin

P Smith said:


> Scott disclosed the model as 722S in May; it will have 1TB disk, 2 OTA, Sling features and new remote with DVR's setup/config backup.


yep, saw that info too.

Right now I just sent Echostar my 722 with recordings on it so they could work on an audio dropout problem on locals from the satellite that affects 722's in at least three DMA's. Also I added a 612 to my system to replace my old trusty 508's. The 612 has an irritating frame jumping problem on recordings. Others who have OTA are having significant 612 timer/recording issues. All just software glitches, of course.

So I'm really looking forward to Echostar creating the 722S where they can can take a two year old DVR design that still has unresolved problems, "rewire" it to incorporate a complicated computer network distribution system probably using many common components, and somehow make the software (firmware) all work together. I'll jump right on that the moment its announced by Dish. I'm also looking forward to Microsoft's next new operating system.


----------



## P Smith

Give them a couple years for honing the new HW/FW coordination.


----------



## harsh

James Long said:


> (My favorite rumor is the DISH whole house receiver that was like having a cable headend in your service entrance.


This one, the DP-777, came from Scott Greczkowski shortly after April 1st 2005.


> Or is it the rumor that the 942s would work with MPEG4?


This was often insisted upon by DISH CSRs, so it was a hard one to kill.


----------



## Bill R

WOW! I was just reading the same post over on the "other" site. There is a little more information but the thread over there turned into a "James" bashing thread by Scott.

Its sad that the two boards STILL can't get along.

And it is fairly common knowledge in the retailers' world that the ViP922 (722S) is coming in Spring of 2009. My local retailer knows about it and he, usually, isn't up to date on new receivers.


----------



## Aransay

wath si eh tiem limti for eth echaneg of carss


----------



## Bill R

Aransay said:


> wath si eh tiem limti for eth echaneg of carss


Trying to figure out what Arsnasay is asking. I think his question is "_what is the limit for the exchange of_" and I can't figure out the last word (carss?).

Aransay,

Are you asking about the exchange of receivers?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

*Sigh* on the forum wars... I once considered joining another site back in the day, but seeing how they attack people who don't even post there made me not want to participate even in the good discussions to be found... so instead I just lurk and read, while joining and participating in the site that is far more welcoming.

Meanwhile, back at the topic...

I'm not at anxious about Sling features as I am about the larger hard drive and 2-OTA tuner possibilities. I almost upgraded to a 722 when I could, but have decided to stick with my 622 to see how the new receiver offerings pan out next year in case I'd rather jump to one of them.


----------



## P Smith

Please, be civil - do not add flames to site's war, stay on-topic.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> This was often insisted upon by DISH CSRs, so it was a hard one to kill.


Sad thing is, I have no idea where they got that from...


----------



## James Long

Aransay said:


> wath si eh tiem limti for eth echaneg of carss


What is the limit for the exchange of cards?

OT for this thread, but DISH will send out new smart cards free when they need to change them for their own reasons (upgrade) and sell replacement cards for $50 if you need to replace them (lost, damaged, stolen). I do not know if there is a limit or not but I expect that they would only send them to people with receivers subscribed on the system for the receivers that are subscribed ... and replacing them more than the average customer would raise a red flag as to why you keep needing to change smart cards. (If that is the question.)

Re: Forum wars - we don't care. DBSTalk is open for the posting of information. If anyone with information (such as a retailer who was at the unnamed meeting) would like to post information their posts are welcome. "I hear that a new receiver is being released that will make coffee" without some non-internet source is less welcome. We'd like to add to the clarity of information instead of adding to the confusion. If the nugget of truth in all this is that the future "722S" has been renamed the "922" then great ... post that. If not then let's get to the truth. I could start a site and post about the new Echostar DVR for DirecTV. Some people might even believe one existed. Some might be mad that it's existence leaked out. Wouldn't you rather discuss something real?


----------



## Richard King

James Long said:


> It will be less of a rumor when the conference is named and someone posts confirmed details. We've heard a lot of rumors over the years that did not come to market.
> 
> (My favorite rumor is the DISH whole house receiver that was like having a cable headend in your service entrance. Or is it the rumor that the 942s would work with MPEG4? Or is it the constant "new HD on Tuesday" rumor that starts every time DISH tweaks an uplink. Rumors can be fun ... but after being led down the garden path a few too many times I prefer fact based rumors.  )


I enjoyed the rumor of a new Dish receiver with a built in DVD player a few years ago. They even showed it at one of their conventions. I even saw it.


----------



## phrelin

James Long said:


> "I hear that a new receiver is being released that will make coffee" without some non-internet source is less welcome.


Gee, one with a coffee maker might be perfect for recording my favorite morning show so when I get up I'd have coffee ready and all the latest news.


----------



## P Smith

Would be nice to add a word "ViP922" to a name of the thread.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

phrelin said:



> Gee, one with a coffee maker might be perfect for recording my favorite morning show so when I get up I'd have coffee ready and all the latest news.


My Blu ray player, and my computer, came with cup holders


----------



## Zero327

James Long said:


> It will be less of a rumor when the conference is named and someone posts confirmed details.


Not a rumor, not 722S, not a jog wheel, and not ready yet.


----------



## kal915

Zero327 said:


> Not a rumor, not 722S, not a jog wheel, and not ready yet.


That DVR sounds very good
it has some very good features


----------



## reddice

I hope they decide to come out with a cheap one tuner DVR like the 510 was for HD and SD.


----------



## P Smith

What about ViP612 ?


----------



## harsh

P Smith said:


> What about ViP612 ?


The ViP612 isn't particularly cheap and it has all the same tuners.


----------



## RASCAL01

Yes I have heard of the VIP922...I do not know what the features are but will be see one soon.


----------



## BattleZone

harsh said:


> The ViP612 isn't particularly cheap and it has all the same tuners.


A "ViP611" wouldn't likely be much cheaper, and why wouldn't you want to spend a couple more bucks for the second tuner? The additional capabilities it adds are more than worth it.


----------

